# Another fun one for you... WTT Survey!



## wellsk

Thought we could all waste sometime, as by the time we've finished this survey, it'll be closer to when we get to TTC! I know it's only a few minutes closer, but still! :haha:

1. Name of the future mommy to be?

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: 

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: 

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: 

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: 

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? 


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: 


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: 

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : 

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: 

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:

19. How many children would you like to have?: 

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: 

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: 

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: 

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:

(They're not in order, Grr. :haha: ) 
P.s. This was orginally a TTC survey, but I changed it slightly to suit us WTT girlies. So sorry if some of the questions are weirdly worded or not entirely suitable to your situation :thumbup:


----------



## sallyhansen76

where are your answers??


----------



## wellsk

Problem is, is that I post it... and desperately want to answer it! :haha:


1. Name of the future mommy to be?: Kathryn

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Matt

3. How long have the future parents been together?: Together 4 years, married for 2 years! :wedding:

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: 1 month and 3 weeks :happydance:

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Watching others (outside of the forums) go off and get pregnant without thinking about the responsibilities or consquences of what they're doing. While I sit here all sensible and wait.

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: No preference really, sometimes I think a girl would be nice, sometimes I'd prefer a boy.

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: No preference either (he says!), although I reckon he wants a boy so he can get out all his old toys! :haha:

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Again, I really don't mind! I don't think it makes a huge amount of difference. 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Having a bump, seeing the scan and hearing the heartbeat, announcing to everyone our pregnancy! 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: Being able to talk to all the lovely ladies on BnB. Knowing that when the time comes I'll really apprieciate it more.


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Girl: Iris Belle Phyllis Boy: Warwick Richard 


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: At the moment I'm using the FAM method of BC, but that'll soon switch over to trying to achieve pregnancy.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Possibly? I have some, but I'm only using them sparingly.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: Just generally being supportive and listens to me rambling on about what items we'll buy and our future babies. 

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: I will try Infertility medicines, but not IVF. As I believe that if I'm meant to have children, I will concieve them 'naturally'. (This is my belief for myself, and not others)

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: My doctors know that I've been trying to conceive (previously). 

19. How many children would you like to have?: 1, maybe 2.

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: No, I'm being really good and won't buy anything till around 2nd trimester.

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Taking Charge of your Fertility :thumbup:

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: I have only told my mother, and no, she was not supportive :nope: 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: I won't be telling anyone until I am pregnant. And even then not until 12 weeks.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Started trying to be healthier and to get into a better routine. But nothing huge! :) 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I don't drink (regularly) and have never taken drugs.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I believe so, yes.

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: I have my moments where I'm completely panicked by the thought. But normally it's only because I worry about money. Nothing about myself actually being a parent.

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I will foster and adopt, either from the UK or abroad (like eastern Europe).

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: Iris ( is a Goo-Goo Dolls song which I absolutely adore) Belle (is a name that DH picked out) Phyllis (is DH's grandmothers name). 
Warwick (another adored name of mine, was my history teacher's name :haha: ) Richard (was my grandfather's name).


----------



## wellsk

sallyhansen76 said:


> where are your answers??

LOL! Et Viola! I was answering them at the time! :haha:


----------



## sallyhansen76

hee hee!! ;) I ll get on that as soon as i got a min too!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: 
2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 
3. How long have the future parents been together?: 3 Years in August

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: 1 Year 2 weeks and 5 days ;)

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Looking at others getting preg at the drop of a hate. Or complaining about kids and pregnancy. Whilst all of us would kill for that.

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I really honestly have to say i ve always wanted a boy
7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Hes clearly stated hes always wanted a daddys little girl 
8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Maybe not in a blizzard (getting to the hospital might be a real pain especially if you have to shovel the driveway first!) haha
9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: The birth. I think given my circumstances that between the bfp and having my baby im going to be a total worry wart
10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: Concentrating on other aspects of our lives, such as wedding and house! 

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: OH likes clyde or thomas for a boy and kym for a girl, I am more leaning on Elizabeth for a girl and Tyler for a boy

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I know im fertile 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: I want to, along with bbt and prenatals, but OH when we re start wants to go the ntnp method.. :S lol
16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: Helps me concentrate on other things, and talks about when the time comes

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: IIf it comes to that yes, but i dont know if OH would want to. It would have to be discussed
18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Yes 
19. How many children would you like to have?: Ideally two
20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: I didnt buy anything but i was given lots of stuff when i was preg
21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: umm no
22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: ACtually they want it to be sooner. 

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: They knew we were, and know we arent jumping into that boat again for awhile.
24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Taking care of my body, trying to loose a little wait. 
25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I very rarely drink, dont smoke and dont do drugs either....so yes 
28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: IId say ye
29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?:I ve been mentally ready for years
26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?:I really dont know. I d like to say id adopt which i probably will, but i ll still crave the pregnancy
12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: Elizabeth is as beautiful in french as it is in english (oh and i languages) and is always a trendy name


----------



## wellsk

Elizabeth is a beautiful name. I would've loved to have used it but DH doesn't like it :(
Fingers crossed for when you begin to TTC! :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you and you too!! I hope you get your bfp quickly!


----------



## Gunnhilde

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Nerissa

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Bjarne

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 8 months

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: December 2013 if I can convince him to hold out

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Knowing that an oops would be really hard to deal with but we'd have to do it anyway

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: A boy, and 8 kiddos

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: A boy, and our agreed upon 5 total kiddos

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?:  Doesn't matter 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Getting to nest. I love nesting. 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?  It hasn't been that long thus far, but getting down to a healthy weight and a good starting point for being pregnant


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Thor, Gunnar, Dagny


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I chart BBT and CM

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?:  Probably not as holding my pee and reading them doesn't seem to work out so well for me

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? :  He's into NFP charting too and wants to color code the days so he know what he'll have to do. Hahaha not much else.

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?:  I don't know what that will look like in the Danish healthcare system, but yes. My mom needed clomid and progesterone to bake me. 

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:  No, I'm healthy as a horse and I do my best to avoid the obgyn.

19. How many children would you like to have?: 8, but it'll probably be just 5. 

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: I have a secret stash of new stuff and DD's old stuff. 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: TCOYF all the way. I read some books last time on natural birth that were good but I can't remember the names.

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: My mom would rather we wait (she's still sketched out about XH and last time) and his family wants them now! People know that I'm a pretty good mom so I don't think they have any worries.


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Some know, some don't.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Losing weight and eating healthier. I need to cut the caffeine though before TTC, doctor said it is what caused my 4 miscarriages (I drank an ungodly amount in the past but it is much less in the last year).

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Always. I've had 2 alcoholic drinks in my life and I don't even want people to drink around me. Also made DF quit smoking and told his family they can't smoke around me.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?:  When I get to a normal BMI I will be.

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?:  No, I mean yes, I mean aren't I already?

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?:  Hmmmm. I don't know. I wouldn't want adoption to be a last option and it would be important to us that our children sort of look like us... so I don't know. Also there seem to be so few adoptable children with the decrease in unwanted full term pregnancies. Maybe surrogacy with Danish donor eggs and/or sperm?

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: Hmmmm, well Thor is both of our patron deity. Gunnar is a traditional Norse name, like DF's and so is Dagny. I've got a relative named Dagna already. DD has a Welsh name which blends in with my viking-English last name. I also just hate my name and wish my parents had put some better cultural thought into it. They thought I was going to be a boy and were going to call me "Bradford". Can you tell my family is from Yorkshire. :haha:


----------



## wellsk

I didn't know you were originally from England Gunnhilde? I love your name, it's really unusual :)

What made you decide that you wanted such a big family? I couldn't imagine being so busy :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Annika

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Ryan

3. How long have the future parents been together?: Married for over 4, together for 6

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: This December

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: I have baby fever like crazy, but I know that we won't be trying for a while

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: either gender is fine with me, but we will remain team yellow this time :winkwink:

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: a boy

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: a September baby

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: going through the entire pregnancy again, involving DD with everything, buying all the new baby stuff and looking through all the stuff online or in the store

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? spending some alone time with DD, learning how to be a better parent


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Girl: Violet, Elise, Evelyn, Celia
Boy: Owen, Corbin

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: I like them, that is the most important, and I also prefer classic, and uncommon, but not outrageous names for my children


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: no

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: no

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: he reminds me of all the reason we are waiting and that it will be worth the wait in the end

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: no

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: no

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2 so this next one will be the last

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: no, but I have window shopped a lot online

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: no, but I do want to read "What to Expect Before You're Pregnant"

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: Mostly yes


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Kind of have an idea

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: We are moving into a house soon and buying a 2nd vehicle

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: yes, never done drugs, and have only had a glass of wine here or there that I could easily stop drinking as soon as I get a BFP

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: probably, I just need to get off these damn sleeping pills

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: I already am :thumbup:

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: keep trying, or not try but have unprotected anyway, that's sod's law right? When you are actually not trying is when you fall pregnant

what happened to 13???

well that was an easy way to kill 10 mins :)


----------



## wellsk

Oh my goodness Lockandkey, I love your baby names so much! :)
And I agree, another woman who's team yellow! Gotta stick together :haha:


----------



## Gunnhilde

wellsk said:


> I didn't know you were originally from England Gunnhilde? I love your name, it's really unusual :)
> 
> What made you decide that you wanted such a big family? I couldn't imagine being so busy :haha:

It is actually made up by Shakespeare for the Merchant of Venice, but I have this strange feeling they just opened the baby names book in the hospital and went for it. 

Well my mom and DF's mom are both from families with 8 kids and my grandmother was one of 19 (Duggars watch out!) but some of them didn't make it through the 1920s flu and then the Dutch famine of WWII. I kind of love big families and having lots of little feet running about. I think it was my dream when I was younger to have a big homestead off the grid, homeschool, sew my own clothes, and keep popping them out. That didn't quite turn out as planned. :haha:

Nah, I was born here in America although I do have a British birth registration and passport. My parents flew over in 1985ish? I've lived in the UK and spent a lot of time there, but deep in my core I'm still terribly American.


----------



## Kerjack

Oooooo I love surveys!! :thumbup:

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: Cassie

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Jake

3. How long have the future parents been together?: Almost 4 years 

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: I want to start Jan 2013, but will probably August 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: The whole waiting bit when i'm so ready. 

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I would love 2-3 curly haired little boys. 

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: 2 boys. 

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Not really. Im ok with any month except December. 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: The shopping! I love shopping for babies its all soooo adorable. 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: ..... Nothing? lol


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Yup! Although OH isn't keen on a couple. So they will probably change. But so far I have Declan Oliver, Finley Case, and Paisley Allis. OH suggested Alfred :dohh:. No. 

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: I really like all the names, thats about my only reason haha. Well tbh the middle names are all tractor names haha. :haha:

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I've been doing this already, its my second month. Mostly just BBT and CM.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: I probably will, in fact I ordered some off ebay and they will be here soon. 

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Just tells me why were waiting. He's really not to helpfull. lol 

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: Depends on the price and if OH would be on board. He probably would as he knows how important kids are to me. 

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: No... I didn't know there was such a thing lol. 

19. How many children would you like to have?: I would LOVE 5, but OH will never go for it so I'd say 2-3, more so 3 though. 

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Nope, no where to put it. 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: I glanced over a couple my friend had and I learned alot. But I forget the names. 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: They don't even know haha. 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: They dont. 

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Not at the moment. 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I don't do drugs haha but no I still drink. I'd like to enjoy myself before I cant drink anymore. 

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I believe so. 

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes! 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I don't know. I don't think I would be fine with not having a child, and sadly I don't think I could do adoption. I know if it was impossible for me to have a child my sister would be a surrugate for me.


----------



## babyfever91

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Star

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Craig

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 8 years when we get married this november

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: January 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Seeing other people getting pregnant/giving birth

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: A girl but I don't mind having a boy either!

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: A boy but would love a girl too!

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: h2b would love a christmas baby but I'm easy!

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: watching my bump grow and decorating the nursery :D

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Being able to save up some money :)


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: We love Evelyn Loren and Oliver


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: just gonna do OPKs 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: yup!

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : he talks with me about what our life will be like when we're parents and watches One Born Every Minute with me :)

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: Yes!

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: nope

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2 hopefully!

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: don't want to chance fate!!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: yes, what to expect before you're expecting and what to expect when you're expecting

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: i think my mother is still getting her head around being a young grandmother 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: just very close family 

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: I'm trying to get healthier and h2b is cutting down on his drink!

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I hardly drink anyway so it doesn't affect me to not drink!

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: i hope so 

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: I can't imagine being anything other than a mother :)

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I'm not sure, I hope we can conceive as neither of our families have any fertility problems and we're both completely healthy

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: Oliver is my mil's maiden name and we just love Evelyn but Loren is my mother's middle name :)


----------



## MommyOf1Girl

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Alicia

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Sean

3. How long have the future parents been together?: known each other for 14 years. been together for over four of them. will be 5 when we start trying.

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: probably march 2013 but possibly wait til june

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: thinking im ready now, knowing im not and trying to get the hubby on board completely.

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: a boy would be nice cause then we'll have one of each but if we have a girl at least i dont have to buy anything!

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: he'd like a little boy. hubby is a backwoods, truck loving, offroading maniac... lol

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: havent decided if i want a christmas baby or wait til march when its the daddys birthday. my daughter was born two days before mine in june so i was thinking maybe a boy near daddys birthday!

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: the 20 week checkup to find out what we're having!

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? getting ready mentally and otherwise. 


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: hmmmm... well we took awhile picking out my daughters name. so girl names i have no idea. i was originally think Aiden Jeffrey or Aiden James for a boy... middle names are family. i like unique or different names. my daughter is Tegan... i think i wont really know til we find out boy or girl. we diddnt even discuss names for our daughter until 20 weeks.


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: No issues in the past. i plan to chart and maybe take some ovulation tests a few times to be sure.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?:occasionally

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : hahaha! he'll know we're ready when ive proven myself to be a good stay at home mommy. but help me to do that... nope. 

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: shouldnt be needed. if so then no when it happens, it happens.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: didnt know u needed one. i do get physicals every year so im healthy

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2 to 4. hubby only wants 2 but if we end up with 2 girls that may change.

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: no need if its a girl. i have EVERYTHING i need. if we have a boy then i only have to buy clothes and bedding. car seat and stroller is red. im good.

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: previously i have read what to expect when your expecting. i read that book front to back and went back to it time to time. 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: no one knows. but everyone has stated that my hubby needs a son at some point. 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: nope

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: quit smoking and loosing weight. i lost 60 lbs before i was pregnant with my daughter. havent been able to loose all the weight i gained back.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: yup no drugs and probably one drink a month!

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: overweight currently but not by much and otherwise healthy.

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?:of course! i already am. just gonna have to adjust to two. 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: itll be dissapointing but we'll just stop preventing until we do.

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: family names and uniqueness


----------



## zoomlentil

*1. Name of the future mommy to be? *Alex
*2. Name of the future daddy to be?:* Tom
*3. How long have the future parents been together?:* 2 years, 2 months
*4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?:* No set date yet but hopefully at the end of the year!
*5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: * The phenomenon that, as soon as you realise that a baby is the only thing you want in the whole entire world, everyone else around you seems to magically become pregnant. That and 'my baby's so great and being a mum is so freaking fantastic!' statuses on Facebook.
*6. What does the future mommy want to have?: * A boy
*7. What does the future daddy want to have?: * I don't think he's thought about it.
*8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: * Spring would be nice as I was a winter baby and hated not being able to have beach parties and outside parties!
*9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?:* All the little pregnancy milestones. Yes, even the morning sickness. 
*10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? * Charting, and learning so much about my body in the process!
*11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?:* Avery Finn for a boy, Scout Emily for a girl. 
*14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: *BBT
*15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?:* Starting with cd13 until I get a feel for when I O. 
*16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : * Hah! Nothing much. 
*17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?:* I don't know yet, I hope it doesn't come to that.
*18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:* No
*19. How many children would you like to have?:* Two: a boy and girl. But if I get two of one gender I would be prepared to try for one more. 
*20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?:* I am eyeing off one particular newborn onesie in Target. :blush:
*21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:* No, but BnB has been an enormous help on my journey.
*22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?:* No! As far as they're concerned 22 is the new 15, and I need to be married and own property before I even consider a baby. Unfortunately for them I don't think I'll be following that plan. :haha:
*23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:* I've hinted to my mum that I want to have a baby in the next twelve months but other than that no.
*24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?:* Completely rebudgeted to put away more each month, charting and taking pre con vits. I guess that all counts?
*25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?:* I rarely drink and don't do drugs. Nor do I drink caffeine. 
*28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: * I hope so! 
*29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?:* I've had three years to contemplate that, and by now I can say for sure a big YES.
*26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?:* I think I'll cross that bridge if we get to it. All I know is that I don't think I could cope with adopting a child and thus having a baby that wasn't biologically mine. It sounds selfish but thats how I feel. :blush:
*12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:* I think they're beautiful and unusual, whilst still being relatively easy to spell for the general public. Avery would be named after a Decemberists song and Scout would be named after Jean Louise in To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## wellsk

zoomlentil said:


> *
> 22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: No! As far as they're concerned 22 is the new 15, and I need to be married and own property before I even consider a baby. Unfortunately for them I don't think I'll be following that plan.
> *

*

Oh my goodness, this!!!! *


----------



## Snuffles

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: Tanisha -_-

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: John :D

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 2 years, 11 months, and 13 days :D

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: Whenever these damn OPKs turns positive!!!

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Watching other pregnant ladies/ladies with newborns

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: A Girl

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: A Boy(of course)

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Not really

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Seeing the baby in the ultrasound photos, decorating the nursery, and having the baby :haha:

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: OH says the sex lol. Um I'm not too sure really.


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: There are quite a few on the list.


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: OPK's

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: I currently use them yes, and probably will continue to.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : He doesn't, he keeps asking if there's a baby in my uterus yet:dohh:

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: Yes definitely, if it will help us have a child.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Um no?

19. How many children would you like to have?: A LOT between 4 and 12

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Not yet:nope:

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Haven't gotten any books yet.

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: My family is not, OH's family is :D


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: A couple of people know.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Working on weight loss and trying to cut out caffeine, but it hasn't worked out too well:blush: OH has quit smoking though, mostly anyway :) 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Yeah not allowed to have alcohol on my meds, and don't do drugs.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I don't see why not, I can carry a baby. Plus my gym teacher used to mention many times that I have good birthing hips:wacko:

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: I do, considering I've taken care of my little sister and brothers since they popped out of my mom.

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Then we try a surrogate or adopt.

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: We want names that have to do with our historic backgrounds.


----------



## MrsCeder

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Kate

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Dave

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 6 years married for 13 months 

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: October 2012

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Erm... the waiting and anticipation

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: Don't mind but would love a boy first

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Boy!

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: I don't mind but DH would like ot to be born September time

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Enjoying trying ;)

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Deciding on a date and learning lots of things in prep for getting pregnant


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Isabella/chloe for a girl, not sure on a boy name yet

4. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: ovulation kit/checking cm

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Yes

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Talk about what it will be like to have a baby

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: Not unless it takes more than a year of trying

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: No

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: No don't want to jinx anything

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: No

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: Yes very


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: No

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: No

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yes

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Never felt so ready

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Havent considered that yet

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:


----------



## wellsk

Ooh snuffles! How exciting! Good luck TTC! :hugs:


----------



## babybaker2011

1. Name of the future mommy to be? 

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 

3. How long have the future parents been together?:* 8 years total - 3 years married*
4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: *January 2014*

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: *the waiting - although I'm being pretty patient right now*:haha:
6. What does the future mommy want to have?: *2 or 3*

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: *4*
8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: *Spring or Summer*
9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: *just being pregnant again*
10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? *don't know*

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: *yep, but not sharing.*
12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: *We all have names that begin with the letter 'A'.*

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: *Charting BBT and CM*
15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: *no*

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: *don't know, probably not though*
18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:* no*
20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: *already have baby girl clothes*
21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:* No, not really*
22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: *i'm sure they'd love the idea*
23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: *no*
24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?:* no*

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: *yes*

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?:* yes*

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: * I already am a mom - if I'm not ready by now, then I'm in trouble*
26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: *don't know...haven't thought about it*


----------



## angel2010

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Angel

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Jeff

3. How long have the future parents been together?:10 years the past June, with a year-year and a half break in there

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?:September 

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?:The wait, lol and figuring out my cycles

6. What does the future mommy want to have?:Girl, but another boy would be okay too

7. What does the future daddy want to have?:Same, I think

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?:I want to avoid giving birth in the dead of winter, because I like to get out and about

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?:Movement and getting my bfp

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?  Losing weight


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?:Kinsley Monroe for a girl


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?:Temp , okps and cm 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?:yes

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? :haha, funny question

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?:If I had to, yes

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:no, but would like a pap smear before starting

19. How many children would you like to have?:3, but have only agreed upon 2 

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?:Already have a ton from ds, but won't buy any for new baby until at least 12 weeks

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:Nurture Shock is good for parenting. I am currently reading Birth Matters by Ina May Gaskin, and plan to read other books regarding vbac, and home and water birth

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?:family do not know and will not know until I am 12 weeks i will likely only tell select friends, just because I don't want the constant "are you pregnant yet?". Most friends know that I plan to ttc soon.


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:Family no, friends yes

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?:Lost 20 pounds

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?:Don't do drugs ever and drink only occasionally. Will not abstain from alcohol until ovulation time each cycle ttc (if that made sense???)

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?:Yes

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?:Hope so, already am:haha:

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?:We will see 

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:Nope


----------



## shudknow

1. Name of the future mommy to be?

2. Name of the future daddy to be?:

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 5 years with this September and 1 year married

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: Summer 2014

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Having a constant fear/worry that I may not be able to conceive when I finally decide to TTC

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: Doesn't matter

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Doesn't matter

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: No preference

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Going through the 9 months. Having a constant feeling that I have another human being inside me, it is amazing!

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Many things. Getting to do what possibly I may not be able to do after having kids like staying up late and getting drunk, have sudden itineraries and go see different places etc.


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Nope. I feel I will jinx it if I pick any names or do anything baby-related (only my opinion). As you can see I'm so paranoid that I may not be able to conceive and that is because I have PCOS.

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Until now nothing. But I plan to chart temps in order to know what's going on inside my body

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: May be

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : He doesn't talk about babies so that I dont get broody :)

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: Not sure.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Nope

19. How many children would you like to have?: If lucky, 2.

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Not at all

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: No. But have been reading BnB like crazy (if that counts)

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: They will be for sure but they dont know. Infact, if I tell my family I will be TTC now, they will be excited!

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: They have no clue about our plans for TTC/WTT.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Not for conception directly (but indirectly) as much but yes, I work out 3-4 times a week and have reduced my sugar intake. This has helped me with PCOS. I do ovulate and have my own AFs without any medical help.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I never did drugs but I will abstain from alcohol when TTC date gets closer

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yes, I imagine so.

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes and no. yes, because obviously I feel ready and people tell me I will be a good mother (though I never understood how can they tell that) and no because I just freak out what sort of individuals my kids will turn out to be. I worry if I will do a good job.

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I hope not. But if I don't, I am not sure what will I do. May be adopt.

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: N/A


----------



## BlondeShorty

1. Name of the future mommy to be?

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 8 years.. been married for 6 months

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: hopefully July 2013.. that date may be bumped to april 2013 if I go back to work earlier or pushed back from July if something unexpected happens

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: wanting to be pregnant NOW!! Watching other people with more than one child out and about and wanting to be them.. 

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I would love a girl for my second but a boy would be just as awesome. Girl/Boy fraternal twins would be amazing..b ut that's me being insane.. they don't run in my family so I don't know where I got this idea that I'd love to have multiples. :wacko:

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: says he doesn't care.. he already has his son so maybe I'll believe that :haha:
8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: SPRING!! .. well anytime other than July or August as our summers out here get unnaturally hot and I don't deal well with heat. I liked being pregnant in the winter as it kept me nice and warm :haha:

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: The feeling of being pregnant.. going through all the changes again, this time I'm taking a "bump" picture every week. .. Hopefully having a posterior placenta so I can feel the little one actually kick this time too. Also getting my son involved and excited about being a big brother.

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Losing weight, spending time with my little boy. Planning out when we start TTC and other aspects of what will happen once I am pregnant again. Working on getting projects around the house done as well. 


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: yep, we can't agree on any of them though.. 


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I have an ovulation app on my phone and know how to check CM but probably won't really follow that. .. I usually ovulate a week earlier or later than I'm expected to and if DH knows I'm doing this, it might stress him out. He knows I had the app last time and just thought it was cool I'd check it after the fact and log when we did the deed so I could calculate conception date later on.. but if I had tried telling him a certain day would be "ideal" it seemed to be a turn off.. so this time if I know I'm fertile, I probably won't tell him but may just jump him instead and if I get turned down.. oh well. :haha:

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: nope

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Not much really, doesn't really talk about babies, but does indulge me by listening. Just tells me we can't really "set a date" or "plan" things too much as things always change. He knows I have an obsessive nature so I think he's trying to keep me grounded in case something major happens and we have to wait longer or something.. (last time we were ready to TTC he got laid off, so I think that has made him super cautious)

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: not In-Vitro as it's expensive and we already have a child. Infertility medicine I would definitely consider.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:Nope, dr. told me I"m in my prime to have children and knows when I'm planning on TTC again. I'm sure he'll just do my regular physical that year and we'll be good 

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2-4. DH agreed on the "closest number to zero" :haha: and then I talked him into two.. when I told him 3 if we have 2 of the same gender.. he said maybe, would depend on our finances. However now that the first baby has arrived I think he's more open to having more as he thought it was going to be harder than it has been. 

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Already have a baby so no new stuff.. just going to keep hold of everything i have and if I have a girl, _then_ I'll go and buy some "girly" stuff once I know.

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:Got a book from the hospital I was going to deliver at called "from here to maternity" that was amazing. I liked it much better than What to Expect when You're Expecting which I also read..

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: mixed.. some are, some aren't. My grandma thinks I should wait about 3 years or so.. but the majority of our family members all have 3 that are about 2 years apart in age so they think my 2 year age gap idea is perfect.


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:My bff does, and some of my family members know, some don't

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Cut out caffeine, started eating much healthier. (had very bad food aversions to healthy stuff when pregnant, trying to force myself to eat even more healthy stuff than normal so hopefully I don't go through that again or can find alternatives to whatever I am having aversions to as I couldn't think of creative alternatives last time and it frustrated the heck otu of me) Working on losing baby weight and started a stricter work out routine than I was on before (bought 5 lb weights, running shoes and resistance bands)

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Don't do drugs.. rarely drank and stopped once found out I was pregnant.. I am resigned to not drinking for at least 3-5 years as I'm planning on breastfeeding the next baby as well

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yep, just gotta lose about 25 lbs more, but that's coming bit by bit. 

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: I hope so, I'm already a mommy

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Then it's not meant to be :cry: Our son would be a very spoiled only child and DH and I would just stop worrying about birth control at that point :haha:

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: We want semi unique names that aren't super common.. but we don't want anything super crazy either..


----------



## CeriseLapin

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Diblik

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Gerardo

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 3 years 

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: June 21 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: the Wait and se irresponsible girls 8 years younger than me get preg.

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: A girl!!

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: not sure but he would like a girls so I don't ask for moreee

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: not really 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: 
all of it! and have my way!


10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? that we have a date to ttc 


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: YES! askatasuna is a basque name


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: 
I chart 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: nop

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : 
He agreed to a date and that is kind of huge for him

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: 
maybe

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:
not yet

19. How many children would you like to have?: 
just one

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: 
no but I'm trying very hard.

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:
not really

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: 
no, in fact my mom told me she wished I didn't had any kid (long story)

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: some

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: eating right 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: 
Yes 

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: 

I think so

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: 
of course not! I don't think anyone is ready 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: 
adoption

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:
Askatasuna means freedom in basque


----------



## Figure_Skater

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Ashley

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Saige

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 5 years in September 4 yrs Married in December

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: September or October

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Waiting lol knowing when you will actually try but it isn't that day or time yet

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: does not matter just any bundle of joy will do!

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: a boy so he can play with his hot wheel toys again lol

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: I just don't want to be in my third tri during the summer time that would be brutal

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: being able to go shopping for baby stuff decorate the babies room and just being pregnant

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? saving money and having a goal for that money


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: girl names are: Charlotte or Penelope Boy Names are: Jack


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: probably OV kits and check CM and temp I like to know whats going on with my body

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: yes

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : nothing haha 

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: if I need it but I will have to be trying for a yr plus before considering it

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:no that will be in August

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2-3

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: no 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:haven't started to read any books about TTC

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: yes


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:family does not need to know until I am pregnant and friends are excited

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: trying to eat healthier lose a few pounds and take vitamins

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I do not really drink as I hate the taste of alcohol and I have never done or used drugs

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: if i lost a few pounds it would def help

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: yes no doubt in my mind

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: figure out our options

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: I love old classic names for girls and I just love the name Jack for a boy


----------



## OmiOmen

Name of the future mommy to be? Rachael.

Name of the future daddy to be?: Nick.

How long have the future parents been together?: Just over seven years and married for five.

When are you starting to trying to conceive?: NTNP from January 2013 and TTC May 2013.

What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Getting though our check-list of things that we need to accomplish before trying.

What does the future mommy want to have?: A healthy baby, I don't care about the gender. I would like twins although I still would not care about gender if identical but I would like one of each if non-identical. 

What does the future daddy want to have?: Another boy because that is what he is used to. He does not want twins (or more).

Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Any except summer because I really do not want to be heavily pregnant when it is hot.

What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Once the baby is born and we have a new addition to the family and sibling for DS. 

What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: Getting time to plan and think about what I might like to buy. My son has had chance to get through the slightly tougher toddler stages.

Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: I have picked out a few that I like but the only ones me and DH can even slightly agree on are Jacob and Annabelle.

What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I get ovulation pains and food cravings when I think I am ovulating but we will just go with the method of DTD every 1-2 days when TTC as that has worked three times on the first cycle for us before. 

Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: No.

What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: Not much. He has worked though the budget to make sure we can cover costs. 

Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: If it was needed I might think about it but DH would not want to go through that to get a second child. 

Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: No and I do not intend to. I am in good health and any issues that might arise would be due to pregnancy not conceiving. 

How many children would you like to have?: Two, three if it was twins next time. 

Have you started buying some baby stuff?: No and I will only start buying small things after a 12 week scan and bigger things after 20 week scan.

Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Do not read parenting books or find them helpful. As for pregnancy books I actually think the NHS one you get at the booking in appointment is pretty good.

Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: They do not know but my in-laws hope for another grandchild soon. My Mum knows we have thought about a second at some point.

Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: No one knows for sure, I do not want the pressure of people always asking about it. 

Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: No.

Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I do not drink or smoke. I have switched to decaf coffee though. 

Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yes. 

Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes as I already am but I know we are not ready for a second until we move to a larger house, I am driving and done at Uni. 

So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: We already have one so I will be thankful and feel lucky for that. I would have to except that my son will always be a little spoiled. 

Any certain reason for choosing those names?: They are all we can agree on at the moment. Middle name for a boy is after DH's step-dad and middle name for a girl is my mum's and mother-in-laws middle name.


----------



## wellsk

Hi OmiOmen :yipee:


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, I have had a busy few days.


----------



## Mummy Bean

. Name of the future mommy to be? MIchelle

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Edd

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 4yrs (married 2)

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: June 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Seeing all the newborns at the baby groups

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: Another Boy

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Another Boy

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: March or April
(so im not heavily preg in the summer!)
9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: feeling the kicks again!

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Not sure?


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Taylor, Oscar or Blake for a boy or Scarlett for a girl.


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: nothing we wil just go for it in the bed room :sex:

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: No...to much stress involved. 

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : He working his wee socks off to save lots of money.

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: well all went well first time so i hope were ok second time...but open to anything if things are needed.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: NO

19. How many children would you like to have?: i want 3, OH says 4.

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: well this is number 2 so we have everything

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Nope i found all baby books usless

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: yes they all think it makes sense to have two closeish together. 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Nope as wee man only 3 months

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Nope i even had the odd glass of wine when i was preg (shoot me now!)

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Nope, I am not unhelathy but prob dont live up to certian standards ppl set. 

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yep!

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I want to adopt any way but we get to that when we get there.

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:


----------



## brenn09

I haven't read through everyone else's responses yet but I will :happydance:

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Brenn

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Brenn's OH :haha:

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 5 years total; married almost 3 years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: Nov 2012, given nothing major like insurance falls through!!

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Being around/hearing about other's pregnancies

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I want both so much, I just don't care! I think a boy first, but it really doesn't matter. I think I'll care more after the first, LOL!

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: He can't decide, but I think a girl makes him even more nervous than a boy.

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: We want a warm season/month, so birthdays can be spent outside- OH loved his birthday in May and I wanted a pool party so bad but I couldn't because I was born in November! 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?:Telling our parents, friends, loved ones

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Time to grow up; when we started waiting we were only 23 and I thought we were adults... we weren't! We were so young and just not ready. I feel much more prepared at 26, although we will likely think we were so immature when we're 30! 


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Yes


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?:OPKs and CM, tracking on Fertility Friend

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?:Yes and Yes

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: He's been taking his vitamins, patiently talking to me through all my planning, reading anything I ask him to, etc.

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: We would/have considered the less invasive fertility protocols, such as clomid or IUIs but I believe if it comes to invitro, we'll turn to adoption first as we already have agreed to adopt our second child. If we're unable to conceive, we'll just adopt all of them! 

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Yes

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2-4

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?:Baby books that were on sale!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:Before Your Conceive: a 90 day guide to conception by Ogle and Mazzullo 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: Yes, they can't wait!


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Some do

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Exercising, eating right, cutting out caffeine

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?:Rarely drink alcohol anyway, and haven't used illegal drugs since early college days.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yes

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?:Yes

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?:Adoption

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:For a girl, we will name her after our grandmothers; a boy, middle name is for my father.


----------



## Avalanche

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Nic

2. Name of the future daddy to be? Mark

3. How long have the future parents been together? 7 years, 3 months

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive? September 2012

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT? I don't find it hard, hubby is the one pushing to TTC!

6. What does the future mommy want to have? Not bothered!

7. What does the future daddy want to have? Girl

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in? No

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive? Get the BFP and having a first scan. 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? 


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes? No, although hubby likes Juliet. 


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile? I'm use BBT and chart.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests? Possibly

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? He's more excited about TTC than me! He's interested in helping me chart lol

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine? Possibly if we need to. 

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical? In process, we have some genetic testing we need to do. 

19. How many children would you like to have? Two

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff? No, but have some stuff stored from my daughter. 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful? No, I steer away from books. 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon? in-laws yes, my family yes, my Mother no. 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon? in-laws and siblings do.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive? No. 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs? Don't have these anyway.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant? Slightly overweight, am exercising pre-TTC

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent? Am one already ;)

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what? Then we foster and/or adopt in a few years. 

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names? No names yet.


----------



## Rachelle351

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Rachelle

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: David

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 9 years together, 7 years married

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: November 2012, or whenever my husband gets back from deployment

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Seeing everyone else around me get pregnant. The number of people just keeps climbing! UGH! 

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: All boys (3)

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: a boy and a girl 

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Nope, whenever baby is done cookin' is totally cool by me. 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Feeling the baby move in my stomach, setting up the nursery. 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Saving up money, because around 7-8 months pregnant, I will quit my job to be a SAHM


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Dixon Joesph or Danica Jean. 


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Nothing, because I don't know what I should be doing. Woman in my family don't have problems getting pregnant. So I'm not really worried about it. 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: No, but I want too. Again, its the not know what I should be doing thing. 

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : He listens to me about all the baby stuff I want, and when he found out another one of his friends wife was pregnant, he kept it from me, because he knew it would upset me. OH! and most importantly, he's so excited to come home and get started on making the baby! (probably more than I am!!)

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: If there was NO other choice. Yes. I hope it never comes to that. 

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Yep, sure did. Doc said I had a "healthy cervix" whatever that means. And put me on prenatals. 

19. How many children would you like to have?: 3

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Yes, diapers and wipes, a couple of neutral onies, I got a breastfeeding cover for free, and I plan on buying my wrap soon (its almost $60). And I have everything picked out already. (nursery/stroller/car seat) 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: No, but there are a couple I want to check out! 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: My in laws want us to keep pushing it off. So they have no clue about it. My dad has asked me where his grandchildren are. And my sister keeps bugging me about it =)


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: No, I have one friend who knows, but thats it. 

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: I got off my medications, because Anti depressants can hurt babies. 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Haven't had a drink in 3 years, and I've never done drugs. 

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yep, I'm baby approved! ;)

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes. Its the reason we kept putting it off. We wanted to make sure we were stable enough. We just bought our house, and are paying off our bills. 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I hope it doesn't happen that way. Because my heart would break. But I would adopt. 

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: I like unusual names. I think it gives people more character. We just really liked the name Dixon, and Joesph is my FIL's name. My husband is really into Nascar, and I really like the name Danica, Jean is my grandmothers name (she's gone) and my mother in laws middle name =D


----------



## sausages

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Sarah

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Dh

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 15 years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: june 2013 maybe

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: trying to remember you have good reasons for waiting and not just thinking "eff it!!"

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: Healthy and living please!

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: same

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: we prefer kids to be born over winter as it gives them an advantage to be older in school. 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: all of it! Seeing those two lines, telling people, belly pics, maternity clothes, scans, feeling movement, meeting him/her for the first time, that baby in your nest euphoria and contentment.

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Knowing that you're getting all your ducks in a row. 


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Nope


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I always chart anyway albeit half assed at the moment. I guess I will chart properly again without dh working that part out cause it stresses him.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Nah. Years of charting means I know my cm better and I'll temp to confirm o. Might use them for fun though. I do like to pee on sticks!! 

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Erm. Pull out? Lol!

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: no as we already are lucky enough to have two children so if it doesn't happen this time we won't go down that road

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: no and we don't often do that over here I don't think

19. How many children would you like to have?: three

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: nope. In fact we have virtually nothing left from ds and dd either. 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: taking charge of your fertility for sure

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: my parents would rather we left it at two kids probably! 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: not really its not even a definite thing

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: nah

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I don't do drugs. I will avoid certain painkillers in the tww due to potential to interfere with implantation but I will continue to drink as normal. I barely touch alcohol anyway so it's not an issue.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: yes just too overweight yet for me personally. I have had 4 c sections but my ob said everything looks fine in there to have another. 

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: No and I have two kids now!!! Ha!

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: we let it go, thankful for what we already have. 

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: n/a

(


----------



## staralfur

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: Aime

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Tom

3. How long have the future parents been together?: Six years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: November 2013 

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: The fact that it feels so far away

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: Boy

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Another girl, which is strange because he was kind of bummed when we found out our LO was a girl!

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: I would rather not be in my last 10 weeks during summer, but whatever

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Getting my LO excited about a sibling

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Knowing that we're doing the right thing by waiting


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Oliver Fynn if it's a boy, and if it's a girl, I'll try to talk my OH into Freya - but regardless of first name her middle name will be Sadie


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Probably nothing

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Nope

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Looking for bigger houses

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: Probably not, but we shall see if it comes to that

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: No

19. How many children would you like to have?: Three

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: We already have everything

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Nah, not really into baby books - this forum helps more than anything

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: They don't know yet


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: No

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Nope

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: No (don't do drugs)...I will stop drinking when we're trying
 
28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yes

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Then our LO will probably be an only child

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: Oliver/Freya just because I like them...middle names are family names :)


----------



## littlefishygg

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Emma

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Jordan

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 1year and 10months

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: September 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: The waiting? Knowing that my body is working perfectly now and I could start trying biologically speaking, but my man is not here, so we can't even practice :(

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I am really not fussed, I used to say only girls, but I have a godson know who I love more than anything and I would love to have a little boy to make friends with. Saying that, me and my godsons mother do have a plan of if I have a girl we are definitely going to try and set the kiddies up haha.

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Again he wants both, a boy to teach football because I won't listen to him, but a little girl to spoil rotten.

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: July, just after I finish my degree.

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Starting to get that little bump, everyone finding out, everyone seeing me and OH as a "proper" couple. (Being 20 has lead a lot of people to assume we are just playing around with our relationship)

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Planning, daydreaming about the future.


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: I like Lily for a girl and Theo for a boy. And what ever gender we have they will have the middle name Robyn/Robin for my grandad who passed away a little over a year ago because it was his dream in life to see me have children.


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Just CM, I have tried temping but if does not fit into my current schedule, my routine isn't set enough (I am a student after all)

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: I don't plan to right now, but it wouldn't surprise me if I did end up using them.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Not a lot, we aren't talking about it too much because he knows how impatient I am to start.

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: Pray to god I won't need it. but I would consider it, probably not until we are a bit older though, we are too young to get it on the NHS I think.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Nope, I don't think that really exists in the UK, I do have an ongoing health problem that means I have regular blood tests so I know I am pretty fit and health (apart from having Lupus :s)

19. How many children would you like to have?: 3

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: No, don't plan to until 3month pregnant, I am superstitious about it. I have found a pregnancy journal I want to buy though, it is sitting waiting in my wishlist on amazon but I refuse to click buy until I have a BFP in my hand.

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: I am busy trying to get as much uni work as possible done so I don't have to worry about it during pregnancy and then I can read about babies as much as I like then.

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: Out of those of know about 75% of them are supportive.


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Some don't know, my closest family actually don't, but that is because they have much stronger academic dreams than me, I want to have a career, but I want kids first, whereas my family are very strongly in the have your career before "throwing your life away to children"

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Not particularly, I drink less but still drink. I used to smoke socially if my friends were so I have stopped that but it hasnt been difficult.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Mainly, still drinking once in a while, I am a student afterall.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yes, I do have an autoimmune disorder which means I will have to be monitored pretty carefully during pregnancy but that is not something that is ever going to go away and it is under control with drugs that I am able to take during pregnancy so it shouldn't cause too many problems, and hopefully won't cause any at all.

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: YES

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I can't think about that yet, I know I should. I would eventually adopt, but again I am too young to be able to adopt in the UK I believe so I think I would throw myself into work and studies so that when it comes to adopting I can show the agencies that we have the best scenario posisble.

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: The middle name is for my grandad. Lily is for my nan Lillian. Theo is just an awesome name haha.


----------



## Michelle773

*1. Name of the future mommy to be?* Michelle

*2. Name of the future daddy to be?:* DH

*3. How long have the future parents been together?:* 8 years, been married for almost 3 years

*4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: * September 2012

*5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: *That I can&#8217;t wait to be pregnant and have another baby but at the same time I feel like I&#8217;m wishing my LO&#8217;s smallness away

*6. What does the future mommy want to have?:* I don&#8217;t mind

*7. What does the future daddy want to have?:* Another girl

*8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?:* July, August or September (I&#8217;m a teacher and this works out best for combining holidays and mat leave)

*9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?:* Feeling baby move

*10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?* Spending lots of time with my LO 

*11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: * I like Lauren for a girl, I&#8217;m not sure for a boy but either way, it needs to work with my LO&#8217;s name, Kathryn

*14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: * None

*15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?:* Probably not 

*16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : *Continually suggests that we &#8220;practice!&#8221;

*17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: * Probably not

*18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:* No, but I need to get some blood tests done as there were concerns about clotting last time I was pregnant

*19. How many children would you like to have?: * I&#8217;d like 4, DH wants 2. I suggested a compromise of 3, he said 2....

*20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: * I&#8217;ve saved almost everything from LO so I don&#8217;t need to buy much 

*21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: *I read loads last time round but probably won&#8217;t this time

*22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?:* They are surprised that we haven&#8217;t started yet

*23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:* Most people know that we&#8217;re planning another baby, but they don&#8217;t know when

*24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: * not really

*25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?:* I have never smoked or used drugs, I have a couple of glasses of wine and a couple of cups of coffee each week but I&#8217;ll cut these out when we start TTC.

*28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?:* I&#8217;d like to loose a little more weight before TTC but otherwise, I&#8217;ve no worries

*29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?:* I ask myself this every time LO has a fit because I won&#8217;t let her play with the phone or can&#8217;t sleep because she&#8217;s cutting teeth!

*26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?:* For now, LO will be an only child, I might consider fostering when she&#8217;s all grown up

*12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:* Kathryn&#8217;s middle name is Annette after my mum (who passed away 7 years ago) If we have another girl, her middle name will be after my MIL.


----------



## alchemy

*1. Name of the future mommy to be?* Catlin

*2. Name of the future daddy to be?: * James

*3. How long have the future parents been together?: * Nearly 3 years now, will be nearly 5 years when we finally TTC.

*4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: * Around our 5th wedding anniversary

*5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: * Watching everyone else get pregnant around you.

*6. What does the future mommy want to have?: * A girl

*7. What does the future daddy want to have?: * A girl

*8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: * Late spring/early summer so I can have a winter pregnancy 

*9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: * Getting to tell DH :cloud9:

*10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? * Being able to prepare financially, both DH and I were oops babies, born years too early and grew up with parents having to stretch paychecks farther than they could go.

*11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: * Yes

*14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: 
* Possibly ovulation tests, but maybe just jumping into bed and seeing what happens :blush:

*15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: * Maybe not at first, definitely if it's taking us over 6 months.

*16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : * Help with planning a pre-baby "bucket list."

*17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: * No. If we can't conceive, we'll adopt.

*18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:* I will next spring.

*19. How many children would you like to have?: * One

*20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: * Too early for that!

*21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:* Pregnancy Sucks. It tells the worst of the worst, so when even that doesn't sound that bad, you know you're ready :haha:

*22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: * We're not telling a soul.

*23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:* Nope

*24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: * Yep. Getting my medical issues taken care of, and getting all debts paid off.

*25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: * I never did either before, except for the one beer every 3-4 months.

*28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: * Still figuring that out.

*29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: * Not quite yet, which is why we are in the TTC stage.

*26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: * We adopt.

*12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:* They are names that we like and are still nice names but not commonly used anymore.


----------



## CanadaMom

1. Name of the future mommy to be? CanadaMom

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: CanadaMom's OH

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 10 years this fall

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: September 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: seeing other people getting pregnant so soon after their first

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: either (but secretly another boy)

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: a girl

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: i'd rather not be in third tri in the really hot months

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: getting to tell my husband, and then going through all the changes again. I LOVED being pregnant!

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? enjoying time with my LO


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: haven't thought of any yet


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I'll google my most fertile days according to my periods

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: probably not

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : he patiently listens to me when i talk about it

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: I'm not sure - hopefully I won't need to

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: I get a yearly physical to make sure I'm in good health

19. How many children would you like to have?: I think just 2

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: I already have everything!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: I've read so many! my fav when i was ttc last time was "what to expect before you're expecting"

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: no one knows my plan! 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: nope

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: not yet

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I don't do drugs but do have the occasional glass of wine after LO has gone to bed

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I would like to get to a healthy weight first - so must lose 20 lbs

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: yes! I am a parent!

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: then LO will be an only child


----------



## x Zaly x

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Zalykha

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Usman

3. How long have the future parents been together?: Three years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: Hopefully january 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: The waiting..I just wana try now!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I really dont mind but if i were to choose a boy would be nice since i already have a wee girl :)

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Same as me :)

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: We would like to have a winter baby. The reason is probably because we had a summer baby last time, but isn't important. 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: seeing my BFP and going for my first scan :happydance:

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Probably getting to spend time with my family and going on a few holidays before it starts getting hard:dohh:


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: I like loads of names but the problem i have it that hubby doesnt like them so god knows:coffee:


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I dont..just go with the flow:shrug:

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: I dont at the moment but probably will if i dont get pregnant for a while.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Brings home cute baby clothes for future baby and talks about what it will be like when the time comes, its nice to know hes just as excited as me :cloud9:

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: not sure..

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: nope

19. How many children would you like to have?: 5 all together. I already have one so another three of my own and would also like to adopt one:flower:

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: yes..i cant help myself:blush:

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Ready steady baby.

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: I haven't told them 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Just my sister

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: no

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I dont do drugs and i dont drink so yes

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I guess..but would like to be healthier 

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: I already am :cloud9:

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Well i would probably do everything i could to increase my chances. If that didnt work then adopt.


----------



## RoryandKirby

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: anon ;)

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: definitely anon =p

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 3yrs

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: 2014/15 - a while yet!

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: wanting something and not being able to have it... waiting around. I hate waiting!! I'm impatient XD

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: girls =]

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: a boy XD might just have to do both ;)

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: between spring and summer I think - at least when I first take the baby out it won't be so cold!

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: I'm not really sure... just knowing that it's happening =] and seeing a happy reaction from daddy

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: daydreaming XD and using my cats as substitutes ;)

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: in my username! Rory is short for Aurora; both are for girls. If it's a boy, I have a few that I like (Theodore and Calvin are my favourites) but I think I'd have to let daddy choose.

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when you're fertile?: I think I'm going to leave that unless I have any problems conceiving

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: probably not - I can generally tell when I'm ovulating anyway, either by my hormone levels or by a weird sensation in that area <D I never believed it but since I've come off hormonal contraception I'm sure I can feel myself ovulating.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: remind me about all the money a baby demands XD

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: if I needed to, yes. I'd like to conceive the Old School way but if not I'd see a doctor. If I can't conceive at all, I'd consider adopting.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: nope, won't be for a while

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2-4. I want at least 2 girls. Sisters =]

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: hehe, no but I think I might do. Or make some things. I like making stuff and this way I can put my own personal touch on a lot of it

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: I've been resisting researching and reading about motherhood until now...

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: it's not soon, but either way I think they would be. I trust that they'd tell me the truth if they had a good reason to disagree, and that they'd trust my decision if I did otherwise =]

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: well they know I'm broody... friends do anyway. It's more of a joke though. I'm not sure if they know I'm thinking about it properly... family can't know - they'd all react in various unfavourable ways <D my mother would be overly excited and I think that should be saved for when I actually am pregnant ;)

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: I quit smoking =] which I've been trying to do for 5 years. I think the reason I managed to do it this time was that I was thinking about the fact that one day I'll need to be smoke-free for a baby. I wanted to make it sooner. It's amazing what you can do when it's for someone you love... even if they don't exist yet.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I don't do drugs anyway, and I'm not a heavy drinker. I may restrict my alcohol intake shortly before TTC, but I'm not sure. If it has no effects on the health of the baby, I don't think I'll bother - as I said, I don't drink much anyway. Certainly when I'm pregnant I won't be drinking. I'm also on a prescription medication I'll have to speak to my doctor about weaning off at some point, and possibly finding a baby-friendly alternative if she thinks I still need to take it.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I'd cope, yes. I'm not stuck in bed all day (which I was last year, actually... so I'm glad to be where I am) but I could probably do with a little more effort with my health. I'm working on that. Age is on my side though so I don't think it'll be too difficult =]

29. Do you really think you're ready to be a parent?: financially no, but otherwise yes. Even financially, I'd cope... it just wouldn't be ideal. If I fell pregnant, I'd be happy about it, and I'd go through with it. 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: then I will adopt. We do have overpopulation issues after all. I'd like to have my own children, but if I can't, I'd like to give a home to some who've been given up for whatever reason.

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: why is this at the bottom...? Lol I don't know what's going on there. Anyway one name is from a movie and a TV show and the other's from a videogame... but basically I just like them XD


----------



## Squarepants

1. Name of the future mommy to be? ......

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: ......

3. How long have the future parents been together?: uh almost 5 years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: Around oct-nov 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: The waiting.. Its killing me. I want to start yesterday :)

6. What does the future mommy want to have? Just healthy and happy boy or girl or both lol twins. Trips whichever as long as he/she is happy and healthy i would be over the moon

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: I think he has heart set on a boy but he is the same happy and healthy is the main thing

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Nope anytime will be perfect

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: sharing this special time with my husband and seeing his face at our first scan nd feeling first movement :)

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Probably teaching me patience lol nd the time we have as our time it has brought us really closer together


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Just middle names i think we will wait until he/she is here an then choose


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Will prob chart and use opks and every other form lol

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Yeap

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : He puts up with me nagging about how long we have to wait lol. He looks at baby things and asks i i like certain names and supports me on my days were a broody mess lol

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: yes. We hve decided if need be we will try watever is available. I have pcos and hubby nd i know things may not be easy for us. 

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: found out i have pcos and just kinda went off going to doctors... But closer to date will have it.

19. How many children would you like to have?: just 2 :)

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: no i think we will wait till we have conceived

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: What to expect before u are expecting

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: Havent told anyone


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Nope just us

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: more exercise have lost 8 kilos. Have been told weight loss can help symptoms of pcos

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I dont do either so yep

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I would like to be a better weight which os another reason we are waiting another 20 kilos off would make me super happy

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Id like to think so. Hubby will be great bit he is still a bit scared

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: We would adopt. Or surrogacy or foster


----------



## Tyse

1. Name of the future mommy to be?  Jay

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Ellis

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 4 years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?:  Next year Check my ticker :happydance:

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Sticking to the waiting :haha:

6. What does the future mommy want to have?:  Either I would like a little boy first so he could be a big brother

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: A BOY he was always talking about his son lol

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?:  Summer because everyone always talks about how hot they get when they're preg lol

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: SHOPPING :) LOL

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? I struggle to find anything good to say lol but i suppose knowing i'm being responsible trying to give my child the best start in life.


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Yep Prince or Shayla 


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?:  Im going with NTNP at first DTD every other day :)

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Nope

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? :  Just says 'Dont worry we'll being doing it soon' lol

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?:  Hopefully wont need it but yes

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: I need to start hitting the gym i'm so weak lol

19. How many children would you like to have?: 3

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: No but i'm so tempted

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?::shrug:

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?:  We're in the closet so to speak lol


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Nope

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: No

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?:  I dont usually but I will closer to our TTC date

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?:  I thinks so lol

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes I believe so

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Off to the doctors to see what up

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: We liked them lol


----------



## Khadijah-x

Here goes my answers:)

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Claire, or Muslim name Khadijah :winkwink:

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Iftikhar

3. How long have the future parents been together? 10 monthes

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?:2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: The broodness and being way to impatient! The natural mothering instinct being there all the time!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?:  Any gender long as healthy. I want atleast 3 children :winkwink:

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: He wants 4 (he says a cricket team.....4 is not a cricket team I tell him) :haha:

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Nope, whenever God wills :flower:[/COLOR]

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: [The amazingggg feeling of another little heart beating inside me, doing my very best to stay healthy and give my baby every vitamin and mineral he/she needs. Finally getting a happy 12 week scan (my last one :cry: not so good)
and feeling baby move, wanting to see a foot come out my belly :haha:
sitting with partner and reading pregnancy books and him being protective over me :hugs:

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Getting to know each other, making sure were right for each other and have picked good partner to father my children


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?:
I have a few in mind but nothing set in stone


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I can tell by my EWCM so no need for tests :happydance:

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: I have done in the past from curiosity but not needed unless I cant tell from EWCM anymore

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Nothing lol what can he do :) he knows my feelings about wanting to be a part of continuing the human race :haha: and we discuss what he'd be like in labor (i think he'l be worse then me :haha:) and we talk about names etc, nothing formal as of yet..

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: 
If needed, yes

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:[Not a physical for conception but recently had all the sexual health tests, and blood tests, vetted out :haha:

19. How many children would you like to have?: atleast 3 but whatever God wills 

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: No, I made that mistake last time and have baby clothes from my first pregnancy :( so wait until 15 weeks +

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Not books but all the regular pregnancy magazines

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: 

Yes :)

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:
Yes :)

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: 
No, I dont drink, smoke etc and I eat healthily so just taking folic acid when newly married and other pregnancy vitamins .
[/COLOR]
25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Yes

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yes I hope sp

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes :happydance:

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: 
Take that step when we come to it, I pray God blesses us with a child


----------



## HappilyMrs

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Terry

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Howie( His real name is Adam)

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 5 years Married 2.5

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: July 2013!!!! :)

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: The wait

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: Boy

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Boy

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: We would like March or April

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Seeing my hubby's actions toward the belly

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Discussing the future


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: We have a list :)


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Ovulation tests most likely

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Yep!

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : He lets me talk about it for the most part and plays the name game

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: If nessasary

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Nope. Feb 2013!

19. How many children would you like to have?: We have my son so far but would like one more.

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Nope, thankfully! I think it would make me crazy

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Nope

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: They can't wait for us to TTC. But they don't know when its going to happen


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Nope.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: not yet.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Alcohol no, not this far in advance lol... Drugs, Never would I even do those!

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yes

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Already am, and I can't wait for the second!

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: fertility treatments

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:
Hubby and I like them


----------



## RoryandKirby

Khadijah is quite possibly one of the most beautiful names I've ever heard <3


----------



## MissV8Girl

1. Name of the future mommy to be? D

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: J

3. How long have the future parents been together?: Engaged nearly 3.5 years, marry mid next year, hopefully in a shotgun wedding! :wedding: :bfp:

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: November 2012

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Not having my Mum with me to share in the excitement :cry: :angel:

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: A boy. There have been no boys born in his family for a long time, and his brother and sister are not interested in having kids. It's up to us to continue the family name (Anyone else dealt with elderly Italian Aunties? :jo: )

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Same, but we'll be happy if we make a pink one first! 

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: OH wants August, so I have to conceive first go haha! I'm happy with ASAP!

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Everything. Even the yucky stuff. OH's first experience with a pregnant belly and the amazement in his eyes :cloud9: 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: Psyching ourselves up and talking about the future.

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Just started looking :book:
And every time I pick a name I like, someone steals it, so keeping "Mum" on any ideas!

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: -



14. What things do you/or will you do, to check for when your fertile?: We're going to wing it for a while, as I'm quite in tune with my body, and I'm aware when I ovulate.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: If we're still trying after 6 months, I guess we could try. Not discussed it yet.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: We only decided last Sunday, but I guess he was kind enough to suggest AFTER our birthday/engagement parties this Saturday, and after some other annual events where I usually have a few beers!

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: Yes, if needed.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Hopefully booking in for next week. 

19. How many children would you like to have?: 3. :blue: :blue: :pink: is the dream, but we'll take one of each and a pot luck! 

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Only a few things that are new, and have been given a bit. As we haven't announced our intentions, I have to say the donated stuff is for a friend. Thankfully I have heaps of pregnant friends!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Not yet. SUGGESTIONS LADIES??

22. Are your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: :shhh:

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Only my brother and my BFF. Playing it cool in the real world. You guys are my outlet ATM! 

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: I'll be quitting smoking and drinking, trying to eat healthier and exercise a bit more.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Not yet. Although I don't do illegal drugs, I'm on meds that are unsafe for pregnancy, and I'm unsure of his meds on sperm quality. Something to bring up at my pre-conception appointment. 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I love the idea of surrogacy, but I will look at all options.



28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Not right now, but I'm working on it! I'm buying my first batch of folate tablets in a few hours!

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Is anyone ever truly ready? I believe you just have to roll with it :juggle:


----------



## JessinChi

1. Name of the future mommy to be?
Jess
2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 
Antonio 

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 
Nearly 4 years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: 
Our first attempt will be in around 3 weeks!

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: 
Not knowing how long it will take for us to conceive... it could be a month or a year+! Not knowing if we will have problems. 

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: 
A healthy happy baby. This is the only important thing! We will try to sway for a boy for #1 and girl for #2 because my husband and I both came from that birth order and loved it. 

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: 
Daddy is very very keen to have a boy. No male grandchildren on his side of the family yet. 

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: 
Summer, because I am a schoolteacher! 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: 
Starting to get to know my little one!

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? 
Dreaming about the future with DH!

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: 
Boy- Antonio, girl-possible Emma (but not set in stone)

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: 
Temperature charting, checking cervical mucus. 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: 
Yes, I will use them- I bought a 40 pack on amazon (along with 10 HPTs) for aroun $10!

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : 
Ummm, not that much at the moment... his part comes in a few weeks!

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: 
Possibly medicine, but not going to far beyond that. We have agreed to adopt if we have serious fertility problems. 

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:
No. I had a yearly physical and chatted with my doctor about it, but it was not specifically pre-conceptions. 

19. How many children would you like to have?: 
2 if we have 1 of each. 3 otherwise (but stopping there no matter what!)

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: 
Nope, not yet!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:
TCOYF is my Bible at the moment!

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: 
We haven't shared yet! 

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:
They know we are planning in the next couple of years, but don't know we will so soon. 

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: 
No. Just taking folic acid!

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: 
I am a very light drinker and don't do drugs, so not an issue. 

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: 
Definitely. 

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: 
Yes. 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: 
Adoption!

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:
Antonio is family name. Emma I just love!


----------



## Swinx

1. Name of the future mommy to be? 
Swinx

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 
Ryan

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 
2.5 years :hugs:

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: 
Early 2014

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: 
People I know announcing they are pregnant!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: 
I don't mind as long as they are healthy. (Although I like so many more girls names than boy names).

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: 
A boy 

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: 
Not summer!

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: 
That all of my baby talk will finally be justified haha.

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? 
That my OH has been open to the discussion about when to start trying, and listens to me ramble about babies and doesn't get freaked out like some 23 year old males would. 

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: 
My favourites change every couple of weeks.. I like girly/feminine names like Ciara, Sienna, Lilliana, Clara, Sierra. I don't have many boy names that I like at this stage... Sebastian, Blake, Zander..

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: 
Nothing at this stage

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: 
Not straight away

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : 
Listens to me go on and on about it all, without getting freaked out.

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: 
Not sure.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:
No.

19. How many children would you like to have?: 
2 or 3.

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: 
Nope, it's been hard not to though!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:
Not yet.

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: 
They don't really know. My friends would be supportive, our parents might think we are too young or something... I don't know, but they'll have an opinion that's for sure.

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:
Nope.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: 
I've been trying to lose weight, to ensure I'm as healthy as possible and ready to go when the time comes :thumbup:

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: 
I don't do drugs, and do not drink very often anyway. (Just socially)

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: 
Yes, although I'd like to lose a few kilo's.

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: 
Haha, ready as I'll ever be? We will be more ready by our TTC date.

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: 
We will keep trying, then perhaps look into other options.

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:
They're pretty.. not boringly common, but not too different/extreme.


----------



## Imagining

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: L

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: J

3. How long have the future parents been together?: Almost 2 and a half years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: No date set :(

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Knowing that we're going to be awesome parents, but still having to wait. 

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: 3 boys

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: No preference

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: October

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Watching him interact with the baby

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Teaching me patience?

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Oh, yes!

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: 

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: This question's mildly confusing... 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: I'm going to start!

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Help me get through the moments of intense broodiness

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: We would opt for adoption if we can't have kids

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: We're still a ways from that point.

19. How many children would you like to have?: 3

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Not yet! I would love to when I get closer. 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Not really. 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: We aren't ttc any time soon, but our family really wants us to have children. They're always talking about it which makes it harder. 

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: They know that one day we will have kids. 

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Yes, I'm working my butt off to lose weight and I'm saving as much money as I can.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I don't really enjoy either. 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Then we'll adopt! :flower:

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I want my weight to be lower and get control of some of my health problems first!

29. Do you really think you're ready to be a parent?: Not quite, which is why we're still waiting.


----------



## wannabenewmum

1. Name of the future mommy to be? AMA 

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Jayden 

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 16 yrs married 6

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: not till 2014 :( 

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: the wanting so desperately 

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: a girl

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: he doesnt mind

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: either oct or april

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: the fun of collecting the baby's bits :) 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Only just started the waitin process 


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: I love miley lei rose 


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I have a fertility monitor

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Yes


16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Not much yet :) 


17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: No


18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: no


19. How many children would you like to have?: I have 5 want one more then husbands having the snip:s 

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: no I have some from previous bby

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:no

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: probably not we haven't really told them


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:no

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: lost over 8 st


25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Yes alcohol ( don't do drugs)

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I think so


29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: well having 5 if I can't I guess I wud have to except it

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: no other than I love them xx


----------



## mom2pne

1. Name of the future mommy to be? *Simone*

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: *Chad*

3. How long have the future parents been together?: *over 20.5 years*

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: *As soon as I get af back. My next depo shot is due the 28th or 29th so it may take several months for it to show up. *

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: *Seeing all the babies being born recently*

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: *b/g twins so I can have another boy to wear the clothes from my last son and finally have my little girl. *

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: *Just a healthy baby*

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: *Fall*

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: *Charting*

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? *It gave me time to heal after my last m/c*


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: * A girls name Amelie Rose. Had a dream when I was about 5 weeks pregnant with my last son that i had a baby girl with black hair and was introducing her to friends and family and i called her Amelie. Rose is my middle name and my mother's mom's middle name as well*. 


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: *OPK's and charting*

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: *Yes*

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : *Nothing*

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?:* I would if I need to, but hopefully it won't come to that and by the end of 2013 I will have a baby. *

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: *No and I won't be having one. I got a regular physical earlier this year and I don't need to get a pap until November 2013 as i have had so many negative ones.* 

19. How many children would you like to have?:* 6 or 7. I have 5 boys, but originally I only wanted 2 a boy and a girl. Still waiting for my girl.* 

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: *No I have stuff for boys *

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: *Well it was a funny realistic read...Jenny McCarthy's Belly Laughs. *

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?:* No they are not. We have 5 and we should not be trying for anymore. But it's not up to them.* 


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: *They do not know of our plans but say things any way. *

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: *No, but I really should*

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: *Don't do either*

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: *Yes except for my weight*

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: *Yes as i am a mom to 5 destructive boys*

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: *Then I'll have to except that my family is complete according to God. *


----------



## Amorous

Love this!

1. Name of the future mommy to be? *Olive**

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: *Yue**

3. How long have the future parents been together?: *10 years! Married for 1 year*

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: *September*

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?:* Waiting*

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: *a healthy baby. *

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: *a healthy baby. *

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: *Spring*

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: *Growing our mini me*

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? *nothing! I am too impatient. *

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: *Still working out a few of them*

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: *CM*

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: *No*

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : *Nothing, but he does listen to me when I go on and on about babies. *

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: *yes. *

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: *Just a regular physical appointment. I told my doc we wanted to conceive, but she just threw a pamphlet at me and told me to read this-- about folic acid. Thanks. *

19. How many children would you like to have?: *2 *

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: *No, I am a little superstitious. *

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: *no*

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?:* Yes!
*
23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: *A few of my gf's know, but we are keeping it from our families until we are expecting!*

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: *Nothing BIG. But we are both trying to get into really good physical shape. We go to the gym 4-5 times a week and eat well. *

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: *No... it's too delicious. I only usually drink 2-3 drinks on the weekends, but I will stop as soon as we start trying. And I don't smoke. *

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: *Yes!*

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: *Yes! but we are both nervous.*



26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Go and to a Fertility specialist to check things out and progress from there. We have friends that have recently found out they cannot conceive naturally, so we've already had the "what would we do" conversation.


----------



## Hope7590

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Vanessa

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: David 

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 2 Years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: Next year

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: The waiting part haha

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: A baby who is healthy 

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: A baby who is healthy

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: October

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Watching my tummy grow knowing it is our baby 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Practicing ;)


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: For a girl Lilah Belle, Violet Maree, Maeve Alice. For a boy Fyfe Graham, Noah James and Archie Roy

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Wont check will just keep our fingers crossed, dont want to get too stressed. 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: No

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Support and the obvious haha 

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: If we have difficulty yes!

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Not yet

19. How many children would you like to have?: 3

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: No

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: Yes very 

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Yes 

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Stopped drinking and taking vitamins 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Yes

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yes

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: We will try every avenue 

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: Graham is to honour Davids dad who unfortunately passed away 3 weeks ago, Roy is my Grandads name, Maree is Davids mum's middle name and my mums name is Alison so we used Alice


----------



## jaf1987

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Jenni

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Ross

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 4 years in November.

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: June 2013 hopefully.

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: All of my friends having kids! Just makes me wish it was me!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: If I could choose (ethically) I would want a boy first. For sure one of each but as long as he/she is healthy, I'm happy.

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: I don't think he cares, haha.

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: We might have to wait a little longer to try because I'd prefer not March! Both of our bdays are in March, as well as our upcoming wedding!

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Just being able to experience being pregnant. I'm sure a lot of it will suck, but I've always wondered what it felt like to have a baby moving around in there!

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? I think it's made me focus on making our lives better. I've been getting healthier, trying to save up money, and reading up on pregnancy, birth, babies, everything! I feel like I will be very prepared!


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: My current favorites are Audrey, Serena, Callum and Everett, but that changes often (at least the boys do).


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Well, I think we're going to go with the "not try, not prevent" method for a bit to see what happens. If it takes a while, I'll probably start charting.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: If it takes a while, I might try them.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Nothing really, haha. Seriously though, he's been getting better with our friends' son, so I can see he's trying to be more "daddy like". For now he puts up with my obsession with baby names 

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: If we truly cannot conceive on our own, yes.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: No. I'll probably just talk to my gyno at my next appt to see if there's anything I should be doing to prepare.

19. How many children would you like to have?: Ideally, 3.

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Nope. I've looked a little, but I don't want to buy anything until I'm pregnant!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Haven't read any, no. Just random stuff online right now.

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: I've mentioned that we want to start having kids kinda soon after we got married. My mom seemed a little iffy about it at first (ours would be their first grandkids). I think she's warming up to it. I don't really talk about it that much with anyone other than my fiance and our good friends.


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: Our friends have been bugging us to have kids after she got pregnant with her 2nd kid (he will be a year old in a few weeks!). So we've discussed it with them a fair amount. Other than that it's been mentioned but not discussed in detail with other people.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Not yet, but I'm sure I will. I've been getting in shape mostly for the wedding, but I'm sure it will help with pregnancy. I plan on quitting smoking sometime soon.. I hope, haha.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Not TTC at the moment, so no (well, alcohol, don't do any drugs). I don't drink THAT much anymore so I don't think it's a big problem.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I would say so. I don't have any major medical conditions. I'm just a little overweight.

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: In every aspect except financially. I think I have the right mindset. I've researched a lot of things in regards to pregnancy, birth, parenting, etc. I also have been watching my friend's son on occasion and I feel that's also helping me prepare. His parents are both in the medical field so we hear EVERYTHING, haha. She even offered to show me photos of the actual birth but I declined, lol.

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: We will probably look into other options. If I cannot become pregnant for some reason, we will do a lot of research into a surrogate or adoption and decide at that time which option would be best for us.

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: Nothing in particular. I just like how they sound.


----------



## sunnylove

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: Kora

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Joel

3. How long have the future parents been together?: Been together 2 years, been married 5 months. :)

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: It looks like October 2013.

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Any resentment that may pop up (he wants to wait, I do not). Having a good, content attitude about it.

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: Really doesn't matter. :)

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: I think he may want a boy first.

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: My husband wants me to have a baby in July 2014, his birthday month.  That's actually why we're starting in October 2013, which doesn't make a lot of sense because the chances of conceiving the first month of trying is slim!

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Being pregnant. Making my husband a daddy. :)

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: Honestly, not worrying about being pregnant, or not being pregnant. We're not trying but would be excited if we got pregnant. So it's all good.


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Oh yes.


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I know when I'm fertile. I've also started charting recently too.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Nope.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: Reminds me why he's not ready, which helps.

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: No. I would spend that money on adopting way before I did that. Someone running around with half my DNA is not that crucial to the betterment of society.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Nope.

19. How many children would you like to have?: 5-6. Some adopted.

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Noooo.

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Taking Charge of Your Fertility.

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: I think if we've ever told anybody, they've told us we shouldn't wait! That's my side of the family though. We don't talk about stuff like that with his family.

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: ^above.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Nope.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Nope. Well, I don't do drugs.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Yep.

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yep.

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Adoption.

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: Like em!


----------



## chezababy

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: C

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: C

3. How long have the future parents been together?: nearly 7 years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: end of sept or beginning of oct

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: having to use pretection it really spoils the mood for me now

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: a boy first but i'd like both so wont be too bad if its a girl first

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: a boy so he can look after any girls we have

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: not really but not august or sept for schooling reasons

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: my partners reactions to the bump and scans and things, i want him to be as involved as possible

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? i moved in with my partner so that has been good


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: only ideas, i wont decide on an actual name until baby is born


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: i'm hoping to do it naturally and just go off dates

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: maybe but not to start with

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : he's agreed on a date so i think thats the best thing he could do

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: if necessary i want to be pregnant so will do this before thinking about adoption

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: not yet but i'm healthy so don't think there will be any problems

19. How many children would you like to have?: we have agreed on 3

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: no i wont until after first scan but i look and price things up constantly

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: none yet we are taking the relaxed approach

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: i think they would be mixed


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: they don't know and we aren't going to tell them

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: trying to be more healthy with what we eat and exercise but no big changes

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: don't drink or take drugs

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: i think so yes but i will be checked before we start trying

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: yes i have lots of young children in the family so should be ok although we both worry about money but i think everyone does

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: eventually adoption but i don't want to think about that

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: any names we choose will be a mixed of names we like and family names but i don't agree with giving a baby the same first name as someone else in the family they should have their own identity (just my opinion)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: T

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: S

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 14 years, married for 12 years on 8/12/12! :happydance: 

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: Spring 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Waiting... 

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: 4 boys, maybe 5 if all goes well. 

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Would like to have one little girl. 

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Summer but will happily take whatever season we get! 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Hoping to enjoy a pregnancy without the need for bedrest and going full term. 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? We'll have the money to pay for an abdominal cerclage and won't need the approval of insurance and/or doctors.

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Yes! 

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: We like them. ;) 

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when you are fertile?: Opks, temp charting. 

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Yep

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Constantly reminds me of the reason we decided to wait..

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: No..

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Yes but may need to do another one.

19. How many children would you like to have?: 5

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: We have some things left from preparing for our angel, but will buy more when the time comes. 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Greiving books. 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: I can count on one hand how many supportive family members I have :nope: but I'm very thankful. My friends have been amazing and one of my support groups in particular are like a second family to me. :cloud9:

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: They know we'd like to try again eventually but don't know the exact date. I'm going to surprise them with the announcement once I'm ready to share. 

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Trying to lose as much weight as I can for surgery which I'm sure will, in turn, help with ttc. 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: No drugs and I stopped consuming alcohol 2 years ago. 

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: We might look into adoption or just wait for grandchildren to spoil. 

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Other than needing to lose some pounds, yes. 

29. Do you really think you're ready to be a parent?: I'm already a mom so I don't think I can be any more ready. :haha:


----------



## capegirl7

1. Name of the future mommy to be?
Lauren

2. Name of the future daddy to be?:
Sean

3. How long have the future parents been together?:
over 4 years, married for almost 2!

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?:
We are going to start Sept 2013

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?:
Excited to be pregnant again and give my DD a sibling!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?:
A healthy baby! A would love a boy because I already have a girl, but I would also love another girl so that my dd can have a sister :)

7. What does the future daddy want to have?:
He doesn't care :)
8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?:
Anytime would be fine :) Fall maybe?
9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?:
Enjoying being pregnant! Telling my daughter!
10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?
Enjoying having my dd be the only child for a little while!

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?:
I have, Eden for a girl and Boyd for a boy

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?:
My cycles are very predictable so I will know my window!
15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?:
no
16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? :
He wants another one now so!!!
17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?:
We would, but we had no problem conceiving dd
18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:
no, I just had a baby!
19. How many children would you like to have?:
2

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?:
I have tons of stuff for my daughter!
21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:
No I just go online!
22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?:
They are

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:
They know we want to wait until dd is 1 1/2
24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?:
I've lost all my baby weight! I eat healthy, work out
25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?:
I would never do drugs and I'll have a drink occassionally we still have over a year to go!
28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?:
yup :)
29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?:
I already am a mom!
26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?:
I don't think we will have a problem, we already have a daughter
12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:
Just like them :)
(They're not in order, Grr. )
P.s. This was orginally a TTC survey, but I changed it slightly to suit us WTT girlies. So sorry if some of the questions are weirdly worded or not entirely suitable to your situation


----------



## Elpis_x

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Not saying, in case people IRL recognise me

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: As above

3. How long have the future parents been together?: About 2 years and 2 months

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: No idea, it will realistically be close to 3 years

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Feeling broody and hormonal and seeing other people's babies!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I would like a boy first, but I have a feeling I will have a girl. I will be happy either way though as I'd eventually like at least one of both!

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: I don't think he'd mind as he'd like at least one of both eventually too

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: I don't mind

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Being pregnant and meeting my child

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: Just doing things with my life that I want to do before having a LO and spending time with just me and OH

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: Kind of!

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Probably nothing unless we struggle to conceive

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Again, probably not unless my cycles become more unpredictable or irregular or if we struggle to conceive

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: Nothing

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: If we couldn't conceive naturally, then yes

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: No, way too far off

19. How many children would you like to have?: I'm not sure

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: No, again, way too far off!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Haven't read any

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: I'm not TTC soon and won't be telling friends/family even when we are

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: As above, we're not

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: No

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I haven't been abstaining from alcohol because I'm no where near TTC yet. Of course I will when the time gets closer though. N/A to drugs.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I need a healthier diet

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Not yet, that's why we're waiting :)

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: As above, I suppose we'd try IVF

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: Nope


----------



## Teilana

Yay something to help pass time :)

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Amanda

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Andrew

3. How long have the future parents been together?: almost 7, married for almost 5

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: hopefully in a year

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: watching everyone around me have babies

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: girls

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: boys

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: summer

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: being able to finally go down the journey to motherhood

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? research


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: none for girls yet, but we have decided on Cornelius Arthur for a boy


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: probably nothing

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: probably not

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : nothing

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: we shall cross that bridge if we come to it

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: not really

19. How many children would you like to have?: at least 3

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: no :(

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: havent read any yet

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: not TTC yet :(


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: they know our timeline

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: nope

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: never done drugs and rarely drink

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: i think so

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: maybe

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: try again until it happens

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: our grandpas names


----------



## fl00b

1. Name of the future mommy to be?
Georgie

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 
Jay

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 
18 months

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: 
2018 :dohh:

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: 
the broodyness!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: 
i'd love a little girl but i'd be happy with a boy :)

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: 
another boy aha

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: 
i'd love a winter baby :D

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: 
baby!

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? 
knowing that finley's not gonna be my last :)

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: 
Francesca Lee for a girl and no idea about a boy :haha:


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: 
nothing, let nature take it's course!

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: 
nope

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : 
:haha: ain't it obv :winkwink:

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: 
nah

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:
nah

19. How many children would you like to have?: 
3 or 4 :)

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: 
i've already got a LO so yeah

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:
pregnancy bible :haha:

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: 
hell no!


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:
i'm not trying soon so meh :haha:

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: 
nah, wanna get uni out the way with!

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: 
never taken drugs and no point in giving my booze up for 6 years!

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: 
i hope so

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: 
i'm a parent to numero one :) not ready for number 2 yet though

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: 
oh well

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:
Lee's OH's middle name and i love Francesca


----------



## LovemyBubx

1. Name of the future mommy to be?

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 

3. How long have the future parents been together?: nearly 4 years

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: hopefully 2014 sometime

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: When you hear of people popping babies out one after another!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: would love a sister for my DD but then would love to have a baby boy too.

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: Same as above.

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: DD was born in the spring so kind of want a winter baby (teddy bear snowsuits!)

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Having DD be apart of our journey.

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Planning fun things to do with DD while shes a only child.


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: yes but not telling:haha:


14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Im not going to think about it too much i think we will be NTNP

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: No i think it would drive me crazy!

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Tries to keep my mind on something else.

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: Maybe if i couldnt concieve for a long time.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: No i dont think id want to

19. How many children would you like to have?: at least 3 max 4

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: No i want to wait til my bump shows!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: I did have a few books, a really graphic one, but i enjoyed myleen klass baby diary.

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: I think they will be happy as long as our situation is a bit better


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: I think they have a bit of an idea but i wouldnt talk to them about it properly

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: No, but i will want to eat a bit healthier.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: Dont take any

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Maybe need a few more fruit & veg & water

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Yes im ready but my life isnt quite ready for another

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I have no idea

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: I just love them!


----------



## xLeeBeex

1. Name of the future mommy to be? 
*Lee (Leanne)*

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 
*Steve*

3. How long have the future parents been together?:
*5 years, 1 month, 3 weeks and 6 days at the time of posting this *

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: 
*Sometime in 2014 hopefully! *

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: 
*Constant broodiness making one feel completely insane at times. And the fact that time drags, making the wait seem like lightyears away*

6. What does the future mommy want to have?:
*I used to ALWAYS say boy, however I had an odd moment yesterday where it just clicked. Now I wouldn't mind either*

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: 
*As far as i'm aware, he doesn't have a preference*

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: 
*I'd like to have the baby in winter preferably, so that by the time summer rolls around I can stroll around to the park etc and they'll be more aware of surroundings etc*

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: 
*Telling my mum and MIL. As well as the ever growing bump. And just little things like, OH talking to the bump and stroking it *

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? 
*Knowing that we're waiting to be able to provide the best possible start for out little one*

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: 
*We haven't discussed names officially as we'll wait until we actually conceive. But I like Matthew for a boy, and Ashley for a girl*

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: 
*I just like those names* 

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?:
*Nothing, just let nature take its course*

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: 
*Nah, i'll just be lucky enough that the OH has finally agreed to start trying, dont want to put him off with all the ovulation tests and stuff*

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : 
*Nothing haha, just reminds me of why we're waiting*

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?:
*Nah*

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: 
*No, but i'm young, fit and healthy. Eat well, exercise, no health probs that I know about anyway*

19. How many children would you like to have?: 
*I'd love 2, but we'll see*

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: 
*No, OH would officially think i'm insane*

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: 
*Not read any books, use this forum like a bible anyway haha*

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?:
*Some are, some want me to get a career going first*

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: 
*Got a while yet, but I wouldn't tell them anyway*

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: 
*Nope, i'll just try and get a bit fitter physically*

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?:
*No need, never taken drugs, and I very rarely drink*

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: 
*Keep trying*

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: 
*I am indeed*

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: 
*Absolutely*


----------



## lucy2013

1. Name of the future mommy to be? 

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: As above

3. How long have the future parents been together?: about 10 years all in all

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: probably 6 months or so after our wedding next June.

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Just when it feels like time is passing really slowly!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I don't mind, I would like one of each but really don't mind.

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: As above.

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: I'm not fussed at all, but it would be nice to have a summer baby, as having a birthday in winter it restricts what you can do to celebrate!

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Showing H2b the pregnancy test, the first scan, meeting the baby for the first time!

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: just enjoying life, making the most of our lie ins, going out when want to etc. just enjoying time as a couple

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: a few, but we will probably change our mind by then

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: I have started using fertility friend now I am off the pill, not temping, but just monitoring CM.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: i don't want to.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: remind me what fun we can have before we have the responsibility, and also talks about our future and makes me look forward to it.

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: if we can't conceive naturally

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: no, too soon yet.

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: no, H2B bought a baby name book and a pregnancy book but that's it. I don't want to tempt fate.

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: very yes, The in laws can't wait for grandchildren, and my sister says we'd make great parents.

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: yea they know it is in our plans after the wedding

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: no we are fairly healthy, eat well and keep fit anyway.

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?:i don't use drugs anyway, but I still enjoy alcohol as we are not TTC conceive yet.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: as far as I know!

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: yes

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: possibly IVF, adoption. not too sure

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:


----------



## x Zaly x

*Ohhh what great fun! I love doing stuff like this!

1. Name of the future mommy to be? Zalykha

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: Usman

3. How long have the future parents been together?: Been married for three years this month on the 29th

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: Late January, early February

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Seeing all the pregnant ladies and tiny babies.

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I really dont mind. I have a little girl already so would love to give her a little sister to play dolls with, but i would also love to have a little boy so i have one each so i really dont mind

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: He says he doesnt mind either but i think he secretly wants a little boy to kick the ball around the park with

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Autumn or winter since iv already got a summer baby.

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Seeing that positive pregnancy test, telling everyone and watching my growing bump

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? Getting to spend loads of time with my little family before it expands


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: 
For a boy the first name would be Zeeshan just because i have always liked that name, middle name ali, because its my maiden name. For a girl im not to sure, me and hubby always disagree on girls names lol 

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: Ovulation pains and cm

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: I might use some at the start just to have a rough idea of when i ovulate since i have such weird cycles

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : Listens to me go on about babies, and all the things we will buy for it, he also helps by randomly bring home little things for the baby (dummies etc)

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: I guess i would give it a try if i was having difficulties...

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: No..not yet but will soon

19. How many children would you like to have?: Five in total, three more of my own and i would love to adopt one

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: Yes

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?: Not read any yet but thinking of buying some 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: They dont know


23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: no

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Not big ones. Iv started taking my folic acid and eating more heaalthy, need to start exercising more... 

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I dont drink and never tried drugs

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: I think so..

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: Im already a parent so yeah..

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: Adopt

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: No, just like it*


----------



## MelliPaige

1. Name of the future mommy to be?
Melanie :) 

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: 
Timothy

3. How long have the future parents been together?: 
2 years and some change

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: 
Our first wedding anniversary! Jan 2015 (I'll never make it)

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: 
Seeing everyone aroun me pregnant or with babies

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: 
I want a boy first, after that I don't care

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: 
He wants a Daddy's girl :)

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: 
Summer or fall

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: 
The kicking 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process? 
Setting goals with my guy

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: 
Middle names; William and Dawn

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: 
I track my period on an app and it tells me about when I would be fertile, I didn't start tracking my period for that reason though

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: 
We will probably be NTNP before we actively start TTC

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? : 
He works his butt off to pay all the bills so my income can go directly to savings

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: 
Only if I have some serious issues conceiving 

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:
Nope

19. How many children would you like to have?: 
One of each, three would be our limit though

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: 
A few cute outfits, neutral, I just couldn't resist 

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:
No, but I read what to expect when your expecting (the baby bug bit pretty hard)

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: 
I'm really not sure. His family is, but my family have different reactions every other day 

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:
My friends, but they aren't supportive at all

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: 
Not really

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: 
Ive never cared for either

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?:
I think I am, weight loss wouldn't hurt though

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: 
Yes! I can't wait for all of the sweetness and anger and cuddling and crying!

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: 
I don't know really, adoption, surrogacy

12. Any certain reason for choosing those names?:
Family significance


----------



## Tigerlily01

4. When are you starting to try to conceive?:
2013...probably spring or summer, but we are moving, so will partly depend on when that happens.

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?:
Getting nervous about my age!

6. What does the future mommy want to have?:
I flip all the time, but today: a boy. Why? Because I don't even like doing my own hair! haha. But don't really care as long as healthy.

7. What does the future daddy want to have?:
Boy

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?:
spring or winter, cuz I don't want to be majorly pregnant in the summer

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?:
Finding out the gender

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?
Just enjoying my time pre-kids...being spontaneous, etc.

11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?:
Nope.

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?:
Track my periods, and maybe opks just to learn my body. Mostly not going to stress about it though.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?:
Maybe initially, to learn my cycles, but mostly just gonna not stress about it.

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process? :
He set up a college fund already...how's that for being prepared! LOL

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?:
Maybe meds, but probably would adopt before in-vitro.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?:
Nope

19. How many children would you like to have?:
Just one.

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?:
Nope, way too early for that, although I do notice those aisles at the stores more now!

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:
Mayo Clinic Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?:
I'm sure they are, but not gonna discuss it with them.

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?:
Nope, might tell a close friend or two once we start trying, but that's it. Not telling family.

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?:
No, just exercising more and trying to eat better

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?:
I rarely drink anyway, and don't take drugs

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?:
Yes, but I do have some long term health issues that require me to stay in good shape.

29. Do you really think you're ready to be a parent?:
No, but I don't think I ever will be!

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?:
Adoption!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

:wave:

1. Name of the future mommy to be?: _

2. Name of the future daddy to be?: _

3. How long have the future parents been together?: We have been together 2 and a half years and been married for one (he is my soulmate) :wedding: 

4. When are you starting to trying to conceive?: Hopefully next year [-o&lt;

5. What do you think is the hardest part of WTT?: Watching others being pregnant and have newborns. My due date would've been this month, but had miscarriage in April.

6. What does the future mommy want to have?: I do have a girl and would love a boy, but a girl is just as good (as long as my babies are healthy) Twins would be better though! :yellow:

7. What does the future daddy want to have?: A boy, but I know he will be happy with another girl as well.

8. Is there a certain month or season you'd like to have the baby in?: Not really, no. 

9. What are you looking forward to most when you finally conceive?: Having that first ultrasound, getting a bump and to feel the baby kick. 

10. What has been the best thing about the WTT process?: Uhm, not sure yet. :blush:


11. Picked out any names yet, for when the big day comes?: We will when we get there.

14. What things do you/ or will you do to check for when your fertile?: My fertility friend is a great help.

15. Do you/will you use Ovulation Tests?: Possibly? No

16. What does the future daddy do to help you with WTT process?: Reminds me about our little girl when I get sad about the miscarriage. He brought her the other day when I was crying and they both hugged me. Was so special and then he reminded me that we can try again. 

17. Will you consider In-Vitro or any other type of Infertility medicine?: I will go as far as possible to fall pregnant again.

18. Have you had your pre-conceiving physical?: Yes. 

19. How many children would you like to have?: 2 maybe 3

20. Have you started buying some baby stuff?: I have loads already, but will be buying for the new baby as well.

21. Any books that you've read that have been helpful?:No, not really. 

22. Is your family and friends supportive of deciding to TTC soon?: My grandparents and MIL.

23. Or do your family and friends know that you're TTC soon?: I will be keeping it a secret until 16 weeks and the sex of the baby will be a secret until the end (only me and hubby will know)

24. Have you made any BIG changes in your life to help you conceive?: Started eating healthier, taking folic acid and prenatal vitamins already.  

25. Have you abstained from alcohol and drugs?: I don't drink or smoke.

28. Are you healthy enough to be pregnant?: Not yet.

29. Do you really think your ready to be a parent?: I am, but sometimes I get nervous about the thought of having 2.

26. So if you unfortunately do not conceive, then what?: I will adopt or surrogate.

27. Any certain reason for choosing those names?: _


----------

